# How often do you feed? 2 or 3 times?



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

Toby is almost 7 months old and is currently being fed 3 times a day. I've heard that after 6 months you should change to 2 times a day. Is there any other criteria for determining how often I should feed Toby? 

He's currently on Fromms at 1/2 cup a day.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Not that I know of.

Gigi is free fed dry food throughout the day, but if she didn't eat well that day, then we soften up her food with some water in the late afternoon and than she will eat it all. On Saturdays, she gets a special meal of chicken and vegetables in place of wetting down her food. 

We have been doing this since we got her at 5.5 months and she is now almost 10 months old.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack & Jill are 1 year, 2 months and I feed them twice a day.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

For yrs. I free fed and Sassy had food down 24/7. For the past 8 months or so I feed Sassy twice a day, 1/4c at lunch and 1/4c at dinner.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I feed Bonnie twice a day.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Three times a day for both, Puttie is going to be 3 years old in May and Baby will be 2 in April. They eat one coffee scoop of NB Venison and Sweet Potato 3 times a day...Baby doesn't usually eat all her food in one day though...( she weighs 3.6 pounds)...Puttie sure does!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I free feed London. I fed her 2x per day (1/4 cup each meal) for a few months, and she just kept wanting more and more and ended up overeating. Now that she is free fed, she just eats when she's actually hungry, and ends up eating less to maintain a healthy weight.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I feed at 6am and 6pm :biggrin: so thats 2x a day


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

While they were puppies, free reign over food and water, of course.

Now, at 3 years old....twice a day. El is a piglet.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mine eat twice a day once they're 6 months old.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

3 times a day up untill 3 months ...then twice a day , lots of water, :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

2 times a day and we vary the time so that if we are traveling we don't have a problem. Hunter doesn't beg in the morning for his meal - he does a little at night but not at all in the morning. 

My mother-in-law feeds three times a day and it always annoys me when they want to travel even take a day trip and we have to rush or replan our day to make sure she is fed. In my opinion 2 times a day is the best plan (unless your dog can be a grazer - my Hunter can't he would eat both servings all at once)


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We leave the dry food out for them to graze on and they get a small amount of canned ( Tbls maybe ) morning and at night.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie and Abbie are twice a day.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

We free feed the hounds.

Fill up their small food bowl in the morning and they seem to nibble at various times of the day. Bibi is still skinny while Bacchus has an extra pound or two.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

2x's a day and my ibd dog 3xs a day smaller portions


----------

